# Best snow blower under 1K ?



## Markdaniels49 (Sep 4, 2019)

What is the best snow blower under $1000 ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Toro.

But I used my redmax more last year than my toro.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ariens, purchased from dealer, not a big box store, big box have cheaper built versions


----------



## Markdaniels49 (Sep 4, 2019)

leolkfrm said:


> ariens, purchased from dealer, not a big box store, big box have cheaper built versions


Great Thanks for the tip


----------



## duncan64 (Nov 18, 2020)

I was doing my research on affordable snow blowers, saw a top of machines under 1k on some website fliist. Prior to that I was considering three brands: Ariens, Toro, Briggs & Stratton.
However, I bought B&S with 250cc engine, since there was a good deal ($900) for a heavy-duty, 2-stage snow blower in addition to positive reviews. 
It is really heavy, I'm the only one who can handle it, takes some getting used to, but it plows through 15 inches of wet snow like a hot knife though butter.
My neighbor has a 2-stage Ariens 254cc and it works like a beast.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the key to any snow blower working well is to spray it well with silicone when it is dry


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> the key to any snow blower working well is to spray it well with silicone when it is dry


Good to know

I used to use vegetable oil

what silicone spray do you use?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How do you know this snow blower will plow threw 15” of wet snow?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tpendagast said:


> Good to know
> 
> I used to use vegetable oil
> 
> what silicone spray do you use?


usually i get pb blaster on sale, any one will work....as it wears off, you can tell its time to respray


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> How do you know this snow blower will plow threw 15" of wet snow?


which one is this...????


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

leolkfrm said:


> which one is this...????


He says it's a "B&S with 250cc engine,"


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> He says it's a "B&S with 250cc engine,"


missed it..lol...trying to type in too many places


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Q, for the guys spraying their snowblower. 
Are you keeping them inside? 

I’ve found if my snowblower is left outside 
In the cold that I don’t have a issue with sticking snow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

alys covered, idea is to minimize friction of wet snow, once the nice high sheen is wore off the paint and some stones and salt go thru it from street salt, there is more friction


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

Toro 721 or 821 good single stage blowers for 550 or 600


----------



## Aprobleptos (Dec 9, 2019)

New : 1 stage Toro 721/ 821
Slightly used : Same for cheaper or Toro powermax 2 stage


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

I purchased a simplicity snow thrower it was there top of the line snow thrower has head light and power chute control, have had it 2 years and I choke and prime it and she starts first pull. Paid $799 for it from local dealer great machine I can put it and take it out of truck by myself. Well worth the investment for in front of garage doors and walk ways.


----------



## Capemay609 (Dec 2, 2020)

We run toros and one ariens. Absolutely love the toro


----------

